

Ask HN: What are the best resources/guides to learn SEO - WilliamChanner

The web is filled with SEO guides but which ones have you found really useful?
======
rawsyntax
<http://seobook.com/> <http://seojuicer.com/> <http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/>
(sometimes has seo content)

------
creativeone
<http://www.delicious.com/tag/seo>

